# Gel Nails & IVF?



## Irish_eyes

Hi everyone, this is going to be a strange question. I suppose it's more geared towards those that have had gel nails done. 

I recently got some gel nails done for the first time ever and I have found out that you can not were nail polish when doing EC. So I know I need to remove the gel nails but I don't expect EC until the end of July. This means I could go and get them redone one last time or remove them. 

I plan to go back to the girl who done them to take them off but how easy are they to come off? Show I get them off now or could I wait closer to the time? I have heard that the gel nails ruin your nails and if I had of known that about EC I would not have even bothered but I just wanted to know does it take a while to get them off. 

Thanks


----------



## missy123

I had gel nails on for my egg retrieval xx


----------



## xkatiex

is it the gel nail polish or gel acrylic nails


----------



## mummy.wannabe

dont bite or pull them off, it takes all the layers off your natural nails. they soak them off at the salon. 
you can check with your nurse before EC when you go for your scan as you might be able to keep them on. i did read no nail varnish too x


----------



## babyhope2011

i had my nails on during ec too,& i had a general anesthesic(sorry dont know how 2 spell it lol, u just have 2 let them know.


----------



## Leilani

The reason for the no nail polish thing is because of the clip they put on your finger to check the oxygen levels in your blood, so if you are wearing a dark polish, it can't get a good reading, but if it's a light colour or french polish, it could be ok.

Ring and ask your clinic


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thanks ladies, I have the tips on and it's the actual gel and I only have the top bits painted.


----------



## Wallie

I've always taken my nail enhancements off. 

It depends on what kind of gel you have as to whether they soak them off in acetone or buff them. Depends on the make of product you see. 

If you can get them rebalanced and have them on for a further two weeks I'd say, get them rebalanced but if you need to have them taken off sooner, just remove them now as it's a waste of money. You could always treat yourself after you've had ET.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thanks Wallie, getting them redone on Saturday and my meds don't start for another two weeks so I can get another wee while with them on. I'll just ask the nurse at my nurse led appt in 2 weeks when they need to come off. I think I will get them off at least two week before EC or just before I start Gonal F. :winkwink:


----------

